
Bypassing Gmail's malicious attachment filter with “one weird trick” - Benichmt1
https://warroom.securestate.com/bypassing-gmails-malicious-macro-signatures/
======
Benichmt1
Saved you a click: Gmail is grepping for the string "powershell" in a
malicious macro. Splitting up the string evades detection.

